# Wie ertelle ich eine animated Gif in PS7?



## LordofDiablo (22. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich arbeite erst seit kurzem mit PS7 und muss da jetzt beruflich ein animated Gif erstellen. Nur bekomme ich das nit so hin. also folgendes habe ich gemacht:

1. Ein Bild in 4 Ebenen erstellt und jede Ebene mit Schlagschatten versehen. 

2. Alle Ebenen in Bilder gewandelt(Ebenenoptionen)

3. Dann öffnete sich das Feld Animation und ich habe dort 4 Frames erstellt.

Doch dummer Weise ist da immer nur 4 mal das Selbe Bild drinnen. Nämlich immer alle 4 Ebenen zusammen. Wie mache ich aus diesen 4 Ebenen eine Animation in der alle 4 Ebenen eine nach der anderen hinzukommen, sodass zum Schluß alle 4 Ebenen sichtbar sind? 

Ich würde gerne auch noch einen Effekt einfügen: Die einzelnen Ebenen sollen langsam erscheinen(ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine).

Edit: Hat sich erledigt! Habe es herausgefunden 
Abr wie kann ich es als Gif speichern? Habe es momentan nur als .psd vorliegen. 

Vielen Dank vorab.

Mfg

LordofDiablo


----------



## LordofDiablo (22. Juli 2003)

Hi,

also der Wunsch des Auftraggebers hat sich leicht geändert: 

Er möchte gerne 3 drehende Symbole haben. Nur wie bekomme ich die hin? Wenn ich ein Symbol drehe, dreht es sich in alle Teilen der Animation mit Das soll es aber nicht, da ich ja sonst nicht den Dreheffekt erzeugen kann.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Mfg

LordofDiablo


----------



## MrBarcode (22. Juli 2003)

ad das bild dreht sich in allen ebenen versuch einmal die ebene für jedes frame der animation zu kopieren. geht bestimmt auch anders, wüsste aber jetzt grad nicht wie.

und als gif abspeichern ... in imageready einfach exportieren ...


----------

